# important question!?



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

can medium rats and large(dumbo) rats live together?because i have a medium one who needs a friend and i love the bigger ones so i just want to make sure.i wont if i cant i dont mind.thanks for ur help much appreciated!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

big ones usually accept littler rats happily


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

what about blues?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

blues as in colouring? colours and ear types dont make a difference


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

so if i put 2 together it dosent matter if one is significently(sp?) larger than the other?im sorry im so persistent just want to be safe and sure!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

usually adults take in babies so i guess


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I think this sticky will answer your questions and more:

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3991.html

Edit: Also, I'm going to assume you're purchasing your rats from Petco or similar pet store, and they sell their rats as different sizes: Small/Medium/Large. This is most commonly just an age difference, not a size difference. If you purchase a 'small' rat it may very well grow to be as big as or bigger than the 'large' rats for sale. They separate them in these sizes for people who purchase them to feed to their reptiles. :?


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

what about dumbo?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

krazieness_2 said:


> what about dumbo?


Dumbo is simply an ear set, not a breed or type of rats. There are no different breeds of rats. They are all of the family Rattus norvegicus.


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok thanks so much!!


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

just double check that the smaller rat will not be able to squeeze through the bars on the larger rat's cage. They should get along fine once they sort out who's the alpha.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

You should not jsut throw them in the cage together please follow proper introductions so that nothing happens while you are no looking. There is a chance that they could severly harm each other.

http://ratfanclub.org/newrat.html

this is a wonderful site with information on introductions


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

You know I used to think that dumbos were a larger breed of rat, too, when I was new to rats. I wonder if some pet store told me that or something?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> You know I used to think that dumbos were a larger breed of rat, too, when I was new to rats. I wonder if some pet store told me that or something?


maybe just an association of 'dumbo' with 'elephant'?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe. I think also any dumbos I'd ever seen were males and I probably didn't grasp the massive size difference between females and males.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They'll tell you rexes are larger too. Just depends which employee you get, really. Some know their stuff, some make things up on the spot.


----------

